# Should I size Down



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So just picked up my 2011 R3 in a 51..I had a 2007 51 R3 and was thinking just the headtube and head angle had changed so the 2011 would fit me no problems. Well I dont have that much seatpost exposed on the 2011 as the 2007 so am wondering If I should size down to the 48


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

How's your riding position? Any aches or pains after a long ride?

I think that should be your main concern, not how your seatpost looks


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Same position? Same frame size?*

Maybe it is just the camera angle, but the 2011 looks like a bigger frame size. Bottom line the riding positions look quite different. If it were me, I would:

1. Recheck the geometry charts for Cervelo and confirm that the geometry has not changed more than you thought. The head tube is definitely longer on the new bike.

1. Go through the whole setup on your old bike with a tape measure a plumb-bob and an angle finder recording all of the measurements.

2. Go through he new bike and make sure the setup measures out the same.

This way you get an apples to apples comparison on fit. If you are comfortable on the new bike, I agree that you should not obsess about the amount of seatpost showing.

Good luck with it.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The exposed seatpost really doesn't matter that much, or I should say it's way down the list. 

Check the headtube length difference and take that into account to make any changes necessary to your stem / spacers. Then check the reach measurement and see if there is a change there.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

so according to Cerevlo's Geometry charts here is the difference

2007 R3 51 
Head Tube Angle = 73
Top Tube=530
Head Tube Length=120
Front Center=558
Rear Center=399
Standover=729
Stack=522
reach=370

2007 R3 51 
Head Tube Angle = 72.2
Top Tube=531
Head Tube Length=127
Front Center=577
Rear Center=405
Standover=723
Stack=530
reach=369

main differences seem to be head angle and front and center and rear center but I am not sure how those affect fit


----------

